# I have an over-run PTO clutch on this 8N...does that work?



## FarmerJones (May 23, 2011)

I have been looking for a tractor for a year or so. I _was _going to buy a Farmall A-1 last year, and my farming mentor (an old tobacco farmer), told me not to get it. He has one in his barn and he said they are easy to turn over, and it is tough to get attachments for it (no 3-point hitch), and they don't have 'live power', so it will run into fences and things. 

He said basically, 1) don't buy a tricycle, 2) don't buy something without a 3-point hitch, 3) don't buy something that doesn't have live power.

I bought a really nice 1949 Ford 8N last weekend, and the seller told me that it has an 'over-run PTO clutch' installed. He showed me how it would only go one way, and stuff like that, to keep from running you into a fence when you turn the PTO off. Does this work?

I am going to buy a finish mower this week sometime, and I guess I will see what happens, but I just wondered if this over-run clutch would help.

By the way, I also posted this on *another *tractor website.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well we won't hold it against you on the other forum! Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you done well, but we still need some pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## Stu (May 24, 2011)

You are going to love the setup. In my opinion the 8 is one of the best tractors of all time. We use one like a lawn tractor to mow pastures. the overrun makes a big difference when you need to stop or wish to start up in a corner. Without it, the inertia in the blades and shafts will "push" the tractor when you are trying to stop.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your clutch will have a couple of grease zerks, use them or your clutch will or can freeze up. Look at a 5 foot Mutouri finish mower, had mine for 3 years now. Paid $ 1,300.00 brand new, NO issues. I pull it with a 51 8N. Green acres is the place to live, farm livin is the place for me, ect ect


----------

